# reel suggestions



## flyntus (Nov 17, 2010)

Okay, I have an LDX with a Daiwa 20SHA that I am pretty comfortable with. I am looking to get some more weight out their, so I am considering an HDX or Ocean Master Rod. Thing is, I need a reel to go with it and I need some advice. I want to get a magged reel. I've been looking at the Pen 525 mag and the Abu Garcia AMB6500 CT Mag High Speed. Any suggestions? Pros, cons? By the way, I will be using the outfit for fishing with 6nbait-8nbait. I would love to participate in a tournament someday, though.

Thanks for advice and suggestions!


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

For predimonantly fishiong I would go with the Penn 525 Mag. some of the benefits are as follows. 

1.Better drag system , being larger in overall surface area 
2.Stronger gearing with the offset gear box and larger pinion amd main gear.
3. slightly larger line capacity for 15 pound and above lines. At the smaller sizes both have more than enough.
4. lower maintance due to graphite body construction.
5. larger more robust handle.

some of the negatives. 

1. Reel is heavier than 6500
2. Spool hight with a full load of line is higher therefore making it a little more difficult to put your thumb over if you have small hands like me.
3. Spool is heavier but controllable with mags.

So from a fishing perspective I would go with the Penn ( I have 3 :fishing

Hope this helps


----------



## flyntus (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, Jeremy.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

I agree with Jeremy the 525Mag's are now going for $40 off because they are being discontinued. If you want look also at it's replacement the Penn Squall. They go for $150, while the 525 is $110.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

i like the 6500s .....the parts are on every corner.......u can purchase spare spools for little to nothing and if u need to change line it takes only seconds<the banks are rough on sum line>....but with that said you couldnt go wrong with either one


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Were it me I would go with the Abu 6500CT. This is a reel that will serve you well fishing and when you feel the urge to hit the casting field it is very easy to convert it for that roll. I have owned more than one 525 and just don't care for the reel.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

AbuMike said:


> Were it me I would go with the Abu 6500CT. This is a reel that will serve you well fishing and when you feel the urge to hit the casting field it is very easy to convert it for that roll. I have owned more than one 525 and just don't care for the reel.


+1

I do own an older 525 and the new smaller Squall 12 model-- they are nice but can be finicky when it comes to spool balance-- well -- I suppose any reel can exhibit issues in that area.

I do think the 6500 makes the better field reel and is still a darn nice fishing reel as well... go with the mag elite and you won't have to do mods when/if you decide to hit the field-- it's great right out of the box for the most part...


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I own the Abu's and the 525, and I must say the 525 is the best of both worlds. It casts ALMOST as good as the Abu's, and fights fish better. In my opinion the Abu's are great reels for what they are, but im not sure I would but one on a HDX especially a Newer Version Abu.. I just dont think the 6500's are built tough enough.. The 525 can be a little wild but once you tame her you'll have a fishing machine.


Personally, I think at the very least the SHA is as good as the 525 if not better. You MAY get a couple more feet with the 525 but the SHA is built like a tank, and has a better drag, gears, and clicker..


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2008)

I vote with Jeremy on the 525 option;

It's got a great drag system and greater capacity for the 15 to 17 pound line I use. I like that I can get away with limited maintenance because of the graphite frame. Cons; clicker is too quiet and it's made from plastic. I just replaced one of mine because it broke...but it was readily available
I sold a couple of mine for the UK 525 tourny mags. That model has the knobby mag Vs the slider mag sold in the USA.
I cast mine over water with an HDX + bait-n-8 and it sails a mile. Over dirt using a baseball and an HDX, it really fly's!
The 525 is what I fish with!


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

One point that need to be mentioned when considering the SHA v's the 525Mag is the offet gearbox of the 525 v's the Vertical one of the SHA. The SHA when used in the reel down the butt and held with the left hand has no issies but if you try it up the butt holding the reel with the right hand then the gearbox hinders your ability to get the thumb over the spool. This is not the case with the 525Mag. 

Try it on a rod and see first before you buy especially if you have a short thumb like me :redface:


----------



## fishhawk10 (Dec 11, 2010)

Jeremy, how would you rate the abu 7000 mag. to the mag. 525 or the newer squall. Looking to use in florida for tarpon, redfish ,snook and black tip sharks on the surf.
Thanks for your opinion.


----------

